# Average Sleeping Amount?



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Sketch usually goes to sleep about 7:30 after her light schedule starts, and she usually doesn't get up until after we go to bed. Which varied between 11 pm and 1 am. But after we are gone to bed, she is up the whole night.

Is that a normal amount of sleep for a hedgie?


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I am a new hedgehog mommy but my Tiggy's schedule is this: (she is two years old) ...... her light goes on (and she goes to bed) at about 6am. She sleeps until I "get her up" to come downstairs and be with the family in our family room. She plays in her toddler pool, and then her and I sleep together on the sofa watching tv until the whole family goes to bed at about 11:30pm. All lights are out by 1pm and that is when Tiggy gets up and has her "me" time wheeling, eating and just hanging out in her cage. Then it is to bed at 6M.

Hope that helps. To me, your hedgehog is getting enough sleep.

KathyTNY


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman usually gets up anywhere between 30 to 90 minutes after his light goes out at 10:00 pm, then heads back to bed around 7:00 am when the light comes back on. He's fairly active between those times, though he does take the occasional short nap between those times. He seems to prefer coming out later, so yours might be the same.

Keep in mind that babies sleep a ton, too, so if she sleeps for 20 hours a day right now it's nothing unusual.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> and she usually doesn't get up until after we go to bed. Which varied between 11 pm and 1 am. But after we are gone to bed, she is up the whole night.


this comment makes me need to ask if you have any sort of light, tv, computer, or just general noise or movement going on during the time when her timed light switches off. Many hedgies will refuse to come out unless it's pitch dark, hence may be why she's only coming out after you are in bed. Also, my boy always knows I'm lurking even with complete dark and his cage covered.

When I had him in my room, I made sure I didn't go in starting from 9-11 because he'd be up, then is usually back to napping till 2-3am. He always comes out approx 15min after his light turns off. And if I did go in, I'd be on my computer, and he'd wait longer to come out, but thankfully he never minded the computer light.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's normal. Being nocturnal, their day starts when our lights go out. :lol:


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Jen.Uh.Fur said:
> 
> 
> > and she usually doesn't get up until after we go to bed. Which varied between 11 pm and 1 am. But after we are gone to bed, she is up the whole night.
> ...


Nope. Everything completely dark, though last night she did come out with us still up, and the one light off!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Nancy said:


> That's normal. Being nocturnal, their day starts when our lights go out. :lol:


Thanks Nancy!


----------

